# [Verkaufe] Left4Dead, Red Faction, F.E.A.R. 2, Halo 3, etc. *XBOX360*



## eXitus64 (5. Juli 2010)

Ace Combat 6 - Fires of Liberation


F.E.A.R. Files (Extraction Point + Mission Perseus)


F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin


Unreal Tournament III


Lost Planet


Stranglehold


Red Faction: Guerrilla


Halo 3


Left4Dead


----------



## kiaro (11. Juli 2010)

Was willst du für F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin?
Würdest du auch tauschen?
Schick mkir bitte ne Mail.


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Juli 2010)

hast pm


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2010)

Ace Combat 6 - Fires of Liberation
Lost Planet
Red Faction: Guerrilla

Was möchtest du für die drei Spiele haben? Preis inkl. Versand wär schön.


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Juli 2010)

"sie haben post"


----------

